
Ask HN: How do you deal with the FBI/NSA targeting? - wpdev_63
How do companies and people who are being targeted by the FBI and NSA? Talking computer security wise. They have connections with every major oem and software maker. I am trying to run a legitimante business but I made some big enamies who have connections.
======
anoncoward111
Move to a non-extradition country like Russia or China. Or get a new identity
if you are pretty hardcore about it.

If you are using your real name and real location, it's only a matter of time
before you piss them off enough for them to scooo you up on any random charge.

